# canon mp160 E5 error fix



## shinhong0129

my canon mp160 having a problem of E5 error..with the black ink catridge..how to fix it?


----------



## oscer1

Hi shinhong0129, welcome to TSF

take a look at this thread see if it helps at all. http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...p160-after-refilling-the-ink-tank-174311.html
and see this too
Canon PIXMA MP160 E5 error. - FixYa


----------

